# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe > Benelux >  Top 10 attractions in Brussels ?

## Maciamo

For those who live or have been to Brussels, what do you think are the 10 best touristic attractions in the city (suburbs included) ?

Here is my personal top 10 :


1) Grand Place & Galeries St Hubert
2) Royal Palace, Royal Park & Fine Arts Museum
3) Jubilee Park (_Parc du Cinquantenaire_) and its museums
4) European Parliament
5) National Botanic Garden of Belgium (in Meise)
6) Court of Justice (_Palais de Justice_)
7) Sablon & Egmont Palace
8) St Michael & Gudula Cathedral
9) Japanese Pagoda & Chinese Pavillon
10) Royal Greenhouses, Park and Castle of Laeken


It's always hard to rank sights. Some could be inverted in ranking. However, these 10 sights are certainly the best in the capital. Don't be surprised not to find the emblematic Atomium, which I think is the most overrated attraction and only comes after all these. The most underrated place is the National Botanic Garden of Belgium

----------


## Baltic tribes

I don’t live in Brussels but have visited it a few years ago including other great flanders’ towns and cities. For me Top 7 in Brussels:

The Grand Place and Brussels Town HallSt. Michael and Gudula CathedralRoyal palace of BrusselsWetstraat with those tall buildings.Jubilee ParkBotanical Garden with Northern Quater view._Palais de Justice_

----------


## JanDerrek

the best is St Michael and Gudula Cathedral

----------


## Sable

Brussels is very nice city of Belgium. Brussels's attractions are so beautiful. Here i am going to share some names of these attractions: 
Mannekin Pis 
Place Royale (Koningsplein) 
Belgian Royal Museum of Fine Arts 
Parc du Cinquantenaire 
I am sure my share information you will very useful.

----------

